
Show HN: Touch Bar Keyboard - RubenSandwich
https://github.com/RubenSandwich/TouchBarKeyboard
======
JoelMcCracken
Hilarious. I've had a macbook with this issue and it drove me crazy. If the
one I have develops it, I will try this out for sure!

